# My male sulcata is 13 years old and has raging male issues



## Edahl (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi my male sulcata has become a teenager and he has been acting a little bit strange
Up until 2 years ago he played in our huge fenced in yard for several years so when he disappeared and was missing for 3 hours I was a basket case thank god and our neighbors he was found and brought back home He now has an outdoor play yard this was the first of his change in behavior he 
was a rescue and spent his First 7 years in a house when he got to big they left him at a local pet store we have had him for almost 7 years he has lived in my bedroom
His light and cave he has been fine
The changes in the last year have been strange he is in an indoor pen now he moans loudly stands on his toes and ejaculates not just once 3/4 times a day
The smell is really male marking territory
He is out several times a week weather permitting and he has also grown a lot in the last year I am not sure why he’s now
Does this he had a check up and is ok
I really need to know if there’s something I can do to help him his enclosure is cleaned
Daily as many times as needed I love my Remis lupen Please and thank you


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like a male being a male. What size is he now? 14 years old?


----------



## Gijoux (Aug 10, 2020)

Edahl said:


> Hi my male sulcata has become a teenager and he has been acting a little bit strange
> Up until 2 years ago he played in our huge fenced in yard for several years so when he disappeared and was missing for 3 hours I was a basket case thank god and our neighbors he was found and brought back home He now has an outdoor play yard this was the first of his change in behavior he
> was a rescue and spent his First 7 years in a house when he got to big they left him at a local pet store we have had him for almost 7 years he has lived in my bedroom
> His light and cave he has been fine
> ...


Why isn't he living outside full time?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 10, 2020)

Most likely boredom. At that size he needs to live outside.


----------



## Edahl (Aug 10, 2020)

Tom said:


> Sounds like a male being a male. What size is he now? 14 years old?





Tom said:


> Sounds like a male being a male. What size is he now? 14 years old?
> 55 Pounds


----------



## Edahl (Aug 10, 2020)

His health is much better and he is not aggressive to us


----------

